# Hey Trickyroo, pictures of MY parrots. lol PIC HEAVY



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Darwin and Franklin (and me) on our last night in Juneau before we moved to Hawaii.










Franklin:





































My Darling Darwin:





































Maya my Blue Fronted amazon:




























My Citron Crested Cockatoo Ginger:



















My Orange Winged Amazon Cosmo:



















Cassidy the DYH amazon boarded with me for years when his owner had liver cancer. She passed away and left him to me.




























Here is Stanley the Red Rumped Parakeet (aka red rumper)




























And I wanted to add this photo. I ran across it while looking at parrot photos. When my Mom was very very sick with brain cancer, we planned a trip to Hawaii (where I now live). It was the happiest I'd seen my Mom in a long time. So many memories were made. She hated having her photo taken because of the steriods she had to be on to keep the brain swelling down, it made her whole body swell up. Here is my Mom. I miss her so much.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautitiful birds. Your Mom sure does look happy there. So sorry.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful birds, and a beautiful smile on your mom's face too....what a great memory


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dayna , gorgeous birds !! Love love love your Macaws !!
Your DYH is just stunning !! Seriously such a beautiful bird. How sweet she was left to you 
I see they are all flighted , very cool !!! Do HY do any free flying with them ?
I don't , but I figured I would ask you though 
My husband LOVES your Citron !!! We were going to get either a Citron or a Bare Eyed , but then we got the Macaws , we figured we had enough , lolol.
I don't think I have seen a Red Rumped before ! I probably have , just don't remember , lol
They are beautiful birds , wow ! Cute little guy . I'm going to check them out 
I'm sorry about your Mom . She looks very happy in the photo 
I miss my Dad too . Cherish the memories we have , that's all we can do 
Thanks so much for sharing the pictures , they are beautiful .


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Your birds are BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Dayna , gorgeous birds !! Love love love your Macaws !!
> Your DYH is just stunning !! Seriously such a beautiful bird. How sweet she was left to you
> I see they are all flighted , very cool !!! Do HY do any free flying with them ?
> I don't , but I figured I would ask you though
> ...


Cassidy the DYH is an absolute amazing creature. He is his own bird. He will "allow" us to handle him, but only on his terms. He has a HUGE vocab and will carry on conversations with you. About on the level of a 3-4 year old. He asks for specific things, not always knowing the right word but he gets his point across.

All my parrot were flighted before we moved to Hawaii (I flew them inside). When we moved I clipped them for safety sake and I cried. It was horrible! Since we've been here we've allowed their feathers to grow back out. I'm building flights, so they'll all have plenty of room to fly in the flights. The macaw flight is 10 feet tall, 12 feet wide and 24 feet long. The flight for Maya and Cassidy is 10 feet tall 12 feet wide and 12 feet long, as is the flight for Ginger and Cosmo.

Stanley being so small is not safe living outside so he lives in the lanai.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I know what you mean about clipping them. I would be so upset if I had to cut their wings again.
But in the beginning it's the safest thing to do. The Cockatoos fly round so gracefully , it's so amazing to watch them. They are out every morning while we have breakfast .
Then the Macaws come out. Im too nervous to let them out all together.

Can I bring my guys to your flight cage ? The would be in heaven , lolol
One day I would like to build one. But I'm so afraid of them getting the west Nile virus.
Maybe Im being too over protective , lol


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

WOW...beautiful..I'm a lil embarrassed to admit this but i'm scared of big birds lol..
I do have a funny story..several years ago me my sister my kids and my girls dad went to a bird store where they bred and sold birds like yours..there was this one bird that followed my sister all through the store cussing her out and every once in a while he'd lunge at her lol..we had such a good laugh over that..
I'm sorry about your mom this month is the anniversary of my girls dads passing so it's a hard month but i too just try to remember the good times we all had.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You would have loved one of my Amazons , Mickey.
He said everything under the sun , you name it , he said it , lol
He was hysterical. My neighbor called the cops one day because he
thought someone was hurting me because Mickey was yelling "help , help" lol
Its quite a story , lol. 
He even threatened you , lol " I'll beat you up" or "Im gonna get it" .
He was quite the talker


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

They are BEAUTIFUL! That face shot of Darwin looks like he is SUCH a character! That is really cool that the one bird can communicate so well!
And your mom's lovely smile shows her beautiful heart! I am sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Gorgeous creatures


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

Your birds just glow with such good health. It is pretty obvious that you don't just give them ordinary "bird seed". I am betting your birds will be thinking- "wow, we left Alaska and went to heaven (Hawaii), and then when the flights are done, they will think, boy, that was really great, but now we went to the penthouse of heaven! Does Heaven have levels that just keep getting better and better? IF this is great what is next?" They look so gorgeous, happy and healthy! Makes me really miss my Cockatoos. Your mom's heart was really smiling in that photo! She looks like she was a happy wonderful soul.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I was just thinking about how long I've had my parrots. It seems like they've always been a part of my life. 
I had to do some math to figure out how old they are! lol

Cassidy the double yellow headed amazon is 16
Maya the blue fronted amazon is 9
Darwin the Blue and Gold and Ginger the Citron cockatoo are both 8
Franklin the Scarlet macaw and Cosmo the orange winged amazon are both 7
And Stanley my "baby" red rumped parakeet is 5! Holy cow time flies! It seems like just yesterday I was handfeeding him. 

So far in my life I've been very lucky with my parrots. I've only had one pet parrot pass away, and he was a wild caught, in his late 20's early 30's (based on importation laws and his USDS leg band) blue crowned conure named Winston. The local humane society called me one day and said "we have a bird, we don't know what it is, it bites... Will you come get it". And so I did! Here is a picture of him. I miss him terribly, he was actually very very sweet. Just scared.


----------

